

HTTP Origin-Bound Authentication - Couto
https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-ietf-httpauth-hoba-05

======
penguindev
horrible intro; tl/dr. Someone tell me specifically WTF I give a shit about
this, what the pros/cons are. And write a concrete intro.

